# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  بوست للصراحة يا [you] كل واحد يقول الفي نفسه

## Ehab M. Ali

*خلونا يا أخوة نكون صريحين في البوست ده.. كل واحد يقول اللي في نفسه 
نتونس .. نتناقش .. (ندق جرس) .. نهزر .. (نشمر).. نقول أي حاجة ممكنة

*

----------


## النجم السامق

*والله يا إيهاب ما عارفين نقول شنو، همنا كلو المريخ يكون دائما عالي ومنتصر وحائز على كل الكؤوس ومشارك في كأس العالم للأندية ومتميز بعلاقات دولية وحاصد لكل الألقاب ومحقق لكل المعجزات والإنجازات ، وسبحان الله رغم أن الله حبانا وخصانا بجمال الوالى ورغم كل ماتوفر من إمكانات إلا أن الأماني كلها دئما تصطدم بالعوارض والعين والحاسدين والدسائس والجواسيس وووو الخ ، لذلك نحن محتاجين الى دعوات كل المحبين أن يبعد الله العوارض عن المريخ حتى يعود مسطرا لأجمل تاريخ، واللهم أنصر المريخ دائما وأبدا وابعد عنه العوارض والمحن آميييييييييييييييييييييييييين.
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*والله زي ماقال النجم السامق همنا في المريخ والمباريات المقبلة وتاني حاجة السخاااااااااااانة الله لا يجيبا بعد الجو برد:a21:
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ياايهاب والله نفسي في حاجات كتييييييييييييييره لكن بعيد عن الهم الاول الزعيم نفسي اخلق صداقات مع ناس تفهم معني الصادقة بالجد بالمعاني الواضحة مش المزيفه ومافيها مصلحة ونظيفة ونقية وطاهره وتاني نعمل يوم مفتوح في اي حتة نتلمة ونعمل تعارف مع اعضاء المنتدي وووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*أهم حاجه نمسح الأحزان ونبدا بدايه قويه
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا ايهاب مع الكبكبة دى كلامنا حا يكون من غير تركيز
كدى خلي الغزالة دى تعدى وبعدين نشوف
اللهم انصر المريخ غدا . . . ياآآآآآرب !!
*

----------


## قنوان

*كررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررن انا داقه جرس
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*بصراحه انا ندمان على
 الفتره القضيتا وانا خارج منظومة 
اونلاين
بين الشباب الحلوين ديل
ياتينا اوقنوان وناهد وباقى الاخوات 
ماتزعلو انتو برضكم شباب حلوين
ومع الحجاج ناس جواندى واياس
مش حا تقدر تقمض عينيك.
*

----------


## صخر

*سلامات ايها الرائع دوما ايهاب .....
انت عارف انا نفسي في شنو .....نفسي اشوف المريخ في ارفع مكان
نفسي....اشوف جماهير المريخ كالجسد الواحد اذا اشتكا من عضو تساير له كافة الجسد بي السهر والحمي.....
نفسي التقي كل اعضاء المنتدي الكرام....
نفسي.....اصافح السيد الرجل الخارق جمال الوالي والكابتن فيصل العجب.....
ونفسي الجلافيط انضربو...
تخريمة
رياض عباس:-رايك ياصخر...
عبد القادر خليل :-ياصخر القحه ولا صمة الخشم
طارق حامد:حكايات حاج بله ياصخر.. 
ياايهاب ادونا الامان بس
وتعال شوف الفت ده
الشايلو في جواي كتير متحملو الجوف العصب..
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*تحياتي يامبدع وتحياتي لكل الصفوه المرو علي البوست وبعيدا عن المريخ الزعيم والرياضه عموما نفسي في حاجات كتيره مابقدر اقولها هنا لكن مابطلع منك ساي بنضم لقنون وبدق معاها جرس 
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*سلام وأشواق للجميع ..
                        	*

----------


## محمد حبيب

*سلامات ياناس يارايعين ليكم وحشة والله بس مع مشغوليات الدنيا ما قدرنا نوافيكم  
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*رائع انت يا ايهاب دائماً الجديد عندك اها انا عن نفسي والله بتمنى اشوفكم واتعرف عليكم عن قرب صدقوني شفت ناس رائعين كتير لكن اروع منكم ما شفت والتحية لكل الصفوة اين ما كانوا وفوق فوق دائماً مريخنا فوق
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ياايهاب والله نفسي في حاجات كتييييييييييييييره لكن بعيد عن الهم الاول الزعيم نفسي اخلق صداقات مع ناس تفهم معني الصادقة بالجد بالمعاني الواضحة مش المزيفه ومافيها مصلحة ونظيفة ونقية وطاهره وتاني نعمل يوم مفتوح في اي حتة نتلمة ونعمل تعارف مع اعضاء المنتدي وووووووووو




مية المية يا تينا .. شوفي أخواتك قنوان وعاشقة النيل وكل الشابات ورتبو لينا الموضوع ده وورنا شطارتكم يا أخوات.. عشان ناس بره ديل ما يشيلوا حالنا 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

رائع انت يا ايهاب دائماً الجديد عندك اها انا عن نفسي والله بتمنى اشوفكم واتعرف عليكم عن قرب صدقوني شفت ناس رائعين كتير لكن اروع منكم ما شفت والتحية لكل الصفوة اين ما كانوا وفوق فوق دائماً مريخنا فوق



تسلم يا راقي .. المرة الجاية حنصلكم في الدوحة انشالله انت وعم الزبير والابيض ضميرك وكل الاحبة 
*

----------


## redstar

*والله الفي نفسي كتيييييييييييييير لكن بس امسك جمبتي الحمراء يارب بطولة افريقية السنة دي
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حبيب
					

سلامات ياناس يارايعين ليكم وحشة والله بس مع مشغوليات الدنيا ما قدرنا نوافيكم  




انت الرائع يا محمدحبيب .. بس طلنا شويـــــــــــــــــــة كده 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة redstar
					

والله الفي نفسي كتيييييييييييييير لكن بس امسك جمبتي الحمراء يارب بطولة افريقية السنة دي




قول يا قريبك.. فضفض
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة موسي المريخابي
					

سلام وأشواق للجميع ..




نعم .. داير شنو؟؟
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ياايهاب والله نفسي في حاجات كتييييييييييييييره لكن بعيد عن الهم الاول الزعيم نفسي اخلق صداقات مع ناس تفهم معني الصادقة بالجد بالمعاني الواضحة مش المزيفه ومافيها مصلحة ونظيفة ونقية وطاهره وتاني نعمل يوم مفتوح في اي حتة نتلمة ونعمل تعارف مع اعضاء المنتدي وووووووووو



هذا الموضوع يااختي الكريمة نادينا به من قبل ولم نجد أي تجاوب يذكر توجد فكرة القيام برحلة لتكريم أخ لنا في المنبر يوم السبت القادم حسب ماتم الاتفاق عليه يوم أمس وعليه يجب عمل التنسيق لهذا
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النجم السامق
					

والله يا إيهاب ما عارفين نقول شنو، همنا كلو المريخ يكون دائما عالي ومنتصر 
وحائز على كل الكؤوس ومشارك في كأس العالم للأندية ومتميز بعلاقات دولية وحاصد لكل الألقاب ومحقق لكل المعجزات والإنجازات ، 
وسبحان الله رغم أن الله حبانا وخصانا بجمال الوالى ورغم كل ماتوفر من إمكانات إلا أن الأماني كلها 
دئما تصطدم بالعوارض والعين والحاسدين والدسائس والجواسيس وووو الخ ، 
لذلك نحن محتاجين الى دعوات كل المحبين أن يبعد الله العوارض عن المريخ حتى يعود مسطرا لأجمل تاريخ، 
واللهم أنصر المريخ دائما وأبدا وابعد عنه العوارض والمحن آميييييييييييييييييييييييييين.



 

المريخ هو الهم الاكبر منذ أن وعينا للدنيا
ودعواتك يا حبيب
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

والله زي ماقال النجم السامق همنا في المريخ 
والمباريات المقبلة وتاني حاجة السخاااااااااااانة الله لا يجيبا بعد الجو برد:a21:



 
منورة يا عاشقة النيل .. سخانة الجو هينة كعبة سخانة الجيب
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alhawii
					

أهم حاجه نمسح الأحزان ونبدا بدايه قويه



الهاوي .. حبابك وانت في بلاد العم سام
يا ريت لو كلمتنا شوية عن فترتك القضيتها هناك
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يا ايهاب مع الكبكبة دى كلامنا حا يكون من غير تركيز
كدى خلي الغزالة دى تعدى وبعدين نشوف
اللهم انصر المريخ غدا . . . ياآآآآآرب !!



 
حبيــــــــبي يا كبكبة .. نشوي الغزال بكرة انشالله وتفضي لينا :033:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

كررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررن انا داقه جرس




ده الوضع الطبيعي يا قنوان .. أهه مالك دايرة شنو؟؟
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

سلامات ايها الرائع دوما ايهاب .....
انت عارف انا نفسي في شنو .....نفسي اشوف المريخ في ارفع مكان
نفسي....اشوف جماهير المريخ كالجسد الواحد اذا اشتكا من عضو تساير له كافة الجسد بي السهر والحمي.....
نفسي التقي كل اعضاء المنتدي الكرام....
نفسي.....اصافح السيد الرجل الخارق جمال الوالي والكابتن فيصل العجب.....
ونفسي الجلافيط انضربو...

تخريمة
رياض عباس:-رايك ياصخر...
عبد القادر خليل :-ياصخر القحه ولا صمة الخشم
طارق حامد:حكايات حاج بله ياصخر.. 
ياايهاب ادونا الامان بس
وتعال شوف الفت ده
الشايلو في جواي كتير متحملو الجوف العصب..



صخر .. يا عزيزي صخر
والله كلنا نفسنا نتلاقي ونتشاوف ونتعارف .. وأختك تينا اقترحت فكرة زي دي ويا ريت تتنفذ في أقرب فرصة ممكنة

تخريمة..
قول كل اللي نفسك فيه يا حبيب .. وأنا معاك وبعدين كل الشباب ديل بحبوا الشمار .. أعمل الدايرو وكان مرهف هزشك أنا ما بعرفك .. اتفقنا؟؟؟
ها ها هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

بصراحه انا ندمان على
 الفتره القضيتا وانا خارج منظومة 
اونلاين
بين الشباب الحلوين ديل
ياتينا اوقنوان وناهد وباقى الاخوات 
ماتزعلو انتو برضكم شباب حلوين
ومع الحجاج ناس جواندى واياس
مش حا تقدر تغمض عينيك.




حبيبنا الصفوي.. والله انت مشوقنا اننا نشوفك
الله يرد غربتك يا أخوي ونتقابل 

وخلي بالك من (كبد الحقيقة)
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

تحياتي يامبدع وتحياتي لكل الصفوه المرو علي البوست وبعيدا عن المريخ الزعيم والرياضه عموما نفسي في حاجات كتيره مابقدر اقولها هنا لكن مابطلع منك ساي بنضم لقنون وبدق معاها جرس 



قول ساااااااي يا قريبك .. شكلو الهنود ديل ما مدينك فرقة لاي حاجة
وبعدين قنوان دي ما محتاجة رفقة لدق الجري لأنو هي أصلا" جرسها فوووووووووق
*

----------


## صبحي المريخابي

*انا اقول اغمض عيني وافتح اشوف المريخ رافع كاس الابطال ومكتوب في الكاس فداك يا ايدا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يا ايهاب انا كان اتكلمت وقلت الفي قلبي بجيب مشاكل للمنتدي خلي الطابق مستور
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*انتو ياايهاب اسمى دا فيه نغمه رنانه ولا شنو طارق حامد حاج بله يا محجوب الخير وانت اسع قول الفى نفسك يا محجوب الخير خلاص من بكره حااسمى نفسى افريكانو الصغيرهههههههههههههههههههههههههها
                        	*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

نعم .. داير شنو؟؟



الكلام ده لي أنا ياود أمبدة !
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

* والله انا من حسى اعصابى تعبانه ماعارف من المباره او عشان ما حأشجع  من الاستاد نرفع الايادى متضرعين ونقول بصوت عالى يارب أنصر المريخ غداً وفى كل مباراه وارجعه خالى من المصائب ودى المهمه لأن دخول الاسعاف فى مباريات المريخ بقت من الثوابت وربنا يلطف  بالصابرين(الجوارح) 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

يا ايهاب انا كان اتكلمت وقلت الفي قلبي بجيب مشاكل للمنتدي خلي الطابق مستور




خليك في الصور بتاعتك دي يا رياض .. ولو جينا لدق الجرس .. الحمدلله قنوان وموسي المريخابي قاعدييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة موسي المريخابي
					

الكلام ده لي أنا ياود أمبدة !



انت خلاص عشان الريال ربنا فك ضيقته ظهرت؟؟
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

 والله انا من حسى اعصابى تعبانه ماعارف من المباره او عشان ما حأشجع  من الاستاد نرفع الايادى متضرعين ونقول بصوت عالى يارب أنصر المريخ غداً وفى كل مباراه وارجعه خالى من المصائب ودى المهمه لأن دخول الاسعاف فى مباريات المريخ بقت من الثوابت وربنا يلطف  بالصابرين(الجوارح) 




اللهم أنصر المريخ دوما"

تخريمة..
شكلك هارش من مشية عطبرة؟؟
*

----------


## az3d

*بي صراااااااااااااااااااااااحة كدا 

انا داير ابطل تشجيع كورة والحاجة التانية انو انا ما حا اكتب مواضيع لانو زهجتا منها
والله انتو اخواني وعلى عيني وراسي لكن في حاجات كتيرة زعلان من الناس فيها لكن ما بي شكل شخصي كلو عشان المريخ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

 والله انا من حسى اعصابى تعبانه ماعارف من المباره او عشان ما حأشجع من الاستاد نرفع الايادى متضرعين ونقول بصوت عالى يارب أنصر المريخ غداً وفى كل مباراه وارجعه خالى من المصائب ودى المهمه لأن دخول الاسعاف فى مباريات المريخ بقت من الثوابت وربنا يلطف بالصابرين(الجوارح) 



امشي يا جرسة ههههههههههههه

اسمع بكرة شغال انت ولا اوف
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

خليك في الصور بتاعتك دي يا رياض .. ولو جينا لدق الجرس .. الحمدلله قنوان وموسي المريخابي قاعدييييييييييييييييين



انت يا ايهاب ماقلت داير الصراحة 
ولا غيرتة رايك
لانو في حاجات كتيييرة ماعاجباني
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

انتو ياايهاب اسمى دا فيه نغمه رنانه ولا شنو طارق حامد حاج بله يا محجوب الخير وانت اسع قول الفى نفسك يا محجوب الخير خلاص من بكره حااسمى نفسى افريكانو الصغيرهههههههههههههههههههههههههها



يا محجوب الخير ..
اسمك جميل .. زي بسمتك
:sleep::sleep::sleep:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*معليش يا شباب .. بس تخريمة شوية كده للزريبة

هلالابي مجنون
عضو جديد
افادنا مصدر مطلع من داخل  المكتب التنفيذى لنادى نجمة الملكة فكتوريا ان جمال الوالى 

وجه بمخاطبة  شركة الزيتونة لاعلان ترحيب المريخ بفكرة اداء مباراة امام المان  يوناتيد

ومقابل اى مبلغ تحدده الشركة كما اعلن ان ناديه اكثر استعدادا  لاستقبال الحدث

وقد تمت المخاطبة بالفعل ظهر اليوم 
مصطفي المحسي
عضو ساحر
مش الشركة دى  حددت الهلال من قبل من اجل اللعب مع المان اذا قدم للسودان ؟!!

والله  الدلاقين ديل ما عندهم شئ فى الدنيا غير الخساسه والدونية

وهم لا يرون شئ  جميل فى الدنيا الا اذا قدم له الهلال اولا .. عقدة مزمنه

الجماعه الطفيليين  ديل ما بنفع معاهم الا نتعامل بمثل خساستهم ووضاعتهم 



 محمد احمد سلامة
عضو ساحر
من قبيل مستنى الكلام ده ... لانو قريت انو فريق اليونايتد طلب مقابلة الهلال  ..
فكان الاحساس بانو البعيوات راح يسبقونا ويطلبوا مقابلة المان  ..


وياها المعروفة عنهم ...  الضل .

ابراهيم اشكا
عضو ساحر
خلي ناس جريدة  الهلال يجيبوا الفريق الانجليزي دا !!!!
يا  اخي انا ما قادر افهم الرواشة والخفة اللي قايمة على صحفيين الهلال ديل شنو  !!!!
لاعب قبال ما يتموا التعاقد معاه يملوا  الجرائد
فريق  قبال ما يعملوا معاه تعاقد يملوا الجرائد !!!!!
قنا الحكاية دي في الصحف الهلالية التجارية والمحسوبة على  الهلال
الظاهر العقلية دي نفسها في جريدة الهلال  كمان !!!
يلعن  ابو دي حالة 

abdulkhalig salih
عضو متميز
الجماعة ديل عبيطين عباطة يحرجوك فى اى حتة زى الشافع البشوف حاجة فى يد اخوهو  وهااااااااااك ياشبكة واللا شافع يشوف امو مارقة حتة يبقاليها فى طرف التوب ياخى  المان ذاااااااتو قال انا داير الهلال وطبيعى جدا فريق بيصل مراحل متقدمة فى  البطولة الافريقية وتصنيفو فى ال100 الاوائل يعنى اسمو ظاااااااااهر وبعدين المريخ  دا سمعو بيهو وين ياخى البحلنا من شبكم شنو امشو اركبو ( تكسى ) وامشو ( الجنينة )  حتلقو ( غزال ) .

 اخ من الشبك  



*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

*حب المريخ ساكن جواي ومعشعش في روحي وكل أصحابي في العمل والحي بيعرفوني مريخابي من أمه وأبوه ولم المريخ يخسر تجي السيره لحدي بيتنا  أحد الزوار ترك لي رساله علي صفحتي في netlogيعبر لي عن إعجابه بجمهور المريخ لحبهم الشديد لناديهم وقد وجد الصفحه مزينه بصور لاعبي المريخ وشعارات النادي وكلمات تحكي عن نفسها من حب لهذا النادي العظيم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الناس ديل بجدهم
سبحان الله 
الماااااااان الفريق البنعرفو وله
المااااااان يعني (رجل) بالتنقليزي
الله يهون عليكم ياجلافيط
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الناس ديل بجدهم
سبحان الله 
الماااااااان الفريق البنعرفو وله
المااااااان يعني (رجل) بالتنقليزي
الله يهون عليكم ياجلافيط




انت هناك في استابول رايك شنو تتفق لينا مع فريق (غلطة سراي) يلعب معانا
ولو ما اتوفقت بالعدم كلمني اديك رقم جوال (نور)
*

----------


## samawal

*نفسي كل الفي نفسكم يتحقق 
أعتقد انو الغايات واحدة وربنا يحقق 
كل الامنيات ياصفوة .. ما أعتقد أقدر أقول أكثر من كده لأنو 
الحمد لله ما خليتو شيء 
حلو والا قلتوه .. وربنا .. ربنا يدينا الفي مرادنا بالجانبين ..!!
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

انت هناك في استابول رايك شنو تتفق لينا مع فريق (غلطة سراي) يلعب معانا
ولو ما اتوفقت بالعدم كلمني اديك رقم جوال (نور)



الحبيب الرائع سمؤال
مشتاقين ياقلب
ابشر بالخير (غلطة سراي) وكمان (بشكتش )هوادة

ركنية:-
نور حلفت لي انها صفوة
والعجب (مهند)
قال داير تلفون الوالي
*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الناس ديل بجدهم
سبحان الله 
الماااااااان الفريق البنعرفو وله
المااااااان يعني (رجل) بالتنقليزي
الله يهون عليكم ياجلافيط



أفريكانو يا رائع والله مشتاقين .. والبلد فاقداك  .. تعودلينا بالسلامة يارب 
انت والصفوة الفي المجر ونشوفهم ونملي عيونا بيهم 
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

أفريكانو يا رائع والله مشتاقين .. والبلد فاقداك .. تعودلينا بالسلامة يارب 
انت والصفوة الفي المجر ونشوفهم ونملي عيونا بيهم 



تسلم ياغالي
مشتاقين شوق الكفيف للبصر
مشتاقين شوق البايرات للعرس
بعد بكره انشاء الله في ارض المليون
ميل مربع 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انت يا ايهاب ماقلت داير الصراحة 
ولا غيرتة رايك
لانو في حاجات كتيييرة ماعاجباني



انت قول الفي ضميرك  وخلي لي باقي الكلام
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

تسلم ياغالي
مشتاقين شوق الكفيف للبصر
مشتاقين شوق البايرات للعرس
بعد بكره انشاء الله في ارض المليون
ميل مربع 



انت هين .. جايب لينا معاك شنو وده الأهم
*

----------


## samawal

*تمام يا ايهاب يديك العافية .. 
تحياتي لكل الشباب بالمنبر والصفوة الكرام
وتحية لكل من في بلاد المهجر .. ربي يعاودهم لينا 
بالسلامة .. وتحياتي ليك يا أفريكانة يا غالي .. فقدناك كتير 
وتعود بالسلامة .
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

انت قول الفي ضميرك وخلي لي باقي الكلام



هندسة
رياض باين عليهو داير يرميها (دوب)
الله يستر
تفحيطة:-
شوق ماسورة مكسورة والكهرباء
قاطعة والموتور شغال
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*رياض الايام دي ما مريح .. شكله عنده (عملة)

شباب زي الورد
africanu, محمد حبيب, محمد كمال, محجوب الخير, alhawii, Almothanna, مرهف, az3d, موسي المريخابي, الأبيض ضميرك, الصفوى, النجم السامق, ابو شهد, احمد الحبر, ثابت محمد الجاك, Ehab M. Ali, تينا, جواندي*, looly, majdi, رياض عباس بخيت*, رشيدي, سليمان محمد أدم, صبحي المريخابي, صخر, reddish, redstar, samawal, عاشقة النيل, ود البقعة, نزار عبده, طارق حامد, قنوان, كاروشا
*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هندسة
رياض باين عليهو داير يرميها (دوب)
الله يستر
تفحيطة:-
شوق ماسورة مكسورة والكهرباء
قاطعة والموتور شغال



أفريكانو يا منقه ..! استابول كيف ..؟
طبعا داير أسألك .. الحلاقيين .. الحلاقين في الصالون هناك 
بحاسبوك راس كامل ولا بي حق الدقن ..؟
الاجابة سريع..
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

انت هين .. جايب لينا معاك شنو وده الأهم



ههههههههههههاااااااااااااااااااااي
عليك الله انا براي ماكفاية
في حاجة اهم من كده
*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*ودعت دنياك من زمان زرفت دمعات الندم 
فضلت انبش في الجراح واشرب مرارة حزني دم 
ساهرت ليل فرق وخوف ليل طويل زادني هم 
ابكي واقول اسيب هواك بكل وريد القاكي دم
قطعت اوتار الهوي حبست صوت الاغنيات
مهما بكيتي بقولا ليك ريدك خلاص جواني مات
                        	*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*تسلم ياحبيب علي الفكرة ...أنا نفسي مورسا المريخابي يشجع البارسا عشان يكمل الصفوية .
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

أفريكانو يا منقه ..! استابول كيف ..؟
طبعا داير أسألك .. الحلاقيين .. الحلاقين في الصالون هناك 
بحاسبوك راس كامل ولا بي حق الدقن ..؟
الاجابة سريع..



ههههههاااااااااي
المشكلة مافي حساب نص الراس
المشكلة في حلاقة الدقن
مشيت احلق الدقن بعد استخدام لغة
الصم والبكم اخو (مهند) اخيرا فهم انا داير شنو
قام جاب ليك خيط واشتغل في اخوك نتف
لو ماشفتها عيب وانا (جعلتي)كنت كبيت
الزوغة
تماس:-
اخوك وشو ورمان لي اسع
*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ههههههاااااااااي
المشكلة مافي حساب نص الراس
المشكلة في حلاقة الدقن
مشيت احلق الدقن بعد استخدام لغة
الصم والبكم اخو (مهند) اخيرا فهم انا داير شنو
قام جاب ليك خيط واشتغل في اخوك نتف
لو ماشفتها عيب وانا (جعلتي)كنت كبيت
الزوغة
تماس:-
اخوك وشو ورمان لي اسع



هههههههههههه
 بكون قاليك بكلم نور لو اتجرست 
*

----------


## acba77

*ننتصر في تشاد بفوز مريح
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*يا جماعة أخوكم فاتتو الحفلة و لا شنو...
الجهاز ضربو جلفوط قصدى فايرس
نفسى اقعد أضحك زى ضحكة مازمبى...وأشرب شوربة (حمام)...

*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

يا جماعة أخوكم فاتتو الحفلة و لا شنو...
الجهاز ضربو جلفوط قصدى فايرس
نفسى اقعد أضحك زى ضحكة مازمبى...وأشرب شوربة (حمام)...




الله يديك الفى مرادك
امييييييييييييين
يا رب
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

الله يديك الفى مرادك
امييييييييييييين
يا رب



كان بقت يالصفوى شوربة الحمام على.....
                        	*

----------


## محمد زعل

*سلام اخ ايهاب
بس اهم شى فى نظرى انو المريخ السنه يعمل حاجه يفرحنا
واهم شى كاس ابطال افريفيا قولوا  يارب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

بي صراااااااااااااااااااااااحة كدا 

انا داير ابطل تشجيع كورة والحاجة التانية انو انا ما حا اكتب مواضيع لانو زهجتا منها
والله انتو اخواني وعلى عيني وراسي لكن في حاجات كتيرة زعلان من الناس فيها لكن ما بي شكل شخصي كلو عشان المريخ




ونحن نسمع رأيك وعلي العين والراس
الشفافية أهم حاجة يا غالي
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اه موسى قال ورياض قال/وسموأل قال وتيتا قالت /وقنوان قالت/واياس قال وكل الناس قالت انت قولك شنو الله يكفينا شر القول 
                                       توقيع افريكانو الصغير
  لحدى 
ما يجى من غربتو 
وبعداك ارجع اسمى تانى هههههههههههههها
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*صباح الخير 
بعد انقطاع عن النت بسبب صيانة جهازي اعود اليكم من جديد
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*انت طوالى النت بتاعك دا قاطع انت بقيت ابو شهد مره النيت قاطع ومره دق الرقم جلى بله يابله هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااى
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

اه موسى قال ورياض قال/وسموأل قال وتيتا قالت /وقنوان قالت/واياس قال وكل الناس قالت انت قولك شنو الله يكفينا شر القول 
توقيع افريكانو الصغير
لحدى 
ما يجى من غربتو 
وبعداك ارجع اسمى تانى هههههههههههههها



محجوب ياقلب
وقع علي كيفك ياحبيب
ده الاسم بتشرف بيك
ركنية:-
داير خلو رجل هههههههااااااااي
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*بصراحة انا نفسي المريخ يحمل كاس الابطال ويلعب في كاس العالم للاندية
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*اهلا بكم اخوتي في منبر مريخاب اون لاين 
حقيقة كل همي هو المريخ ولا شي غيره
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يبقى انتصار الزعيم المتوالي هو الهم الأكبر لكل محبيه
                        	*

----------


## حارس مرمي

** تحياتي لكم وأتمني جميع الأماني أن تتحقق
* أمنيتي أن يتجمع كل مجموعة من أعضاء المنتدي في الغربة مع بعض
* وأهم أمنية لي هو فوز المريخ بكأس أبطال افريقيا هذا العام تخليدا للراحل إيداهور
* وأهم أهم أهم أمنية لي أن يخرج الهلال من بطلولة الأبطال من المباراة الأولي
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

* الحبيب ايهاب
                           لك الشكر
فى النفس سودان المريخ معافى من كل التصدعات لماذا لاتكون كل الروابط رابطه واحده
لماذا لايجتمع كل الفرقاء فى اطار واحد داخل النادى تحت مظلة مجلس الاداره الشرعى؟
لماذا لاتكون كل المنيديات المريخيه منتدىواحد يصب فى خدمة سودان المريخ الواحد الموحد ؟
                لماذا لماذا لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الحبيب جبريل .. فعلا" في النفس سودان المريخ معافي وطيب ولكن مادامت المصالح والذاتية موجودة فوجود التكتلات سيكون موجودا" ولا نحلم بمريخ معافي ومعارضة راشدة دورها التقويم وليس التبخيس والهدم مالم نبتر الذاتيين والنفعيين من الوسط المريخي ونسأل الله سبحانه وتعالي  أن يوفقنا لبناء مريخ قوي وكل أفراده تهمهم مصلحة الكيان 

*

----------


## nona

*الاخ ايهاب شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الاقتراح والله انا في نفسي حاجات كتيرة 
اولاً اود ان نلتقي جميعنا ونتناقش ونتبادل التحايا مع الاخوة في المنبر وكل الذين يحبون الزعيم ولكن والله ظروف العمل حالت دون ان نلبي طلبات الاخوة في الدعوة التى قد قدمت لنا 
فاذا تعزراللقاء بيننا فالتواصل بالمشاعر والاحاسيس لاننا يجمعنا عشق واحد الا وهي نجمة السعد ويسر في دمنا اللون الاحمر .
فانتم جميعا يا اعضاء منبر مريخاب اون لاين اعترف بانني اكن لكم جميعا كل الود والمحبة وجميعكم اخوة واصدقاء 
فالتدم المحبة بيننا 
انت قول الفي ضميرك وخللي باقي الكلام 
ولا ننسي الهم الاكبر وهو الدعاء لنصرة الزعيم لاصطياد الغزالة 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب العالمين أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأامين
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة الكوكب الاحمر

*والله انتو حلوين حلا
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب

*في البدء كان من المفترض ان اشكركم علي التسجيل في هذا المنبر الرائع وذلك لان قبلوكم يعني انني الان منضم الي من يعشوقون عشقي من نعومة الاظافر وهذا يسعدني ايما ما سعادة ولم اشكركم  لانني يوم وفاة ايدا وانا بعيد عن الوطن بحثت عن دار يعزا فيها ايداهور فاعزي نفسي بالمشاركة في هذا المنبر لقد اخرجني نوع ما مما كنت فيه 
اعزائي لكم الشكر مضاعف شلرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ايهاب 
اللهم انصر المريخ وعز كل المسلمين وكل من يحب ويعشق المريخ
الغزالة كيدها في نحرها انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوسو المريخابية
					

والله انتو حلوين حلا



 بس دة كلو كلامك ياسوسو
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

انتو ياايهاب اسمى دا فيه نغمه رنانه ولا شنو طارق حامد حاج بله يا محجوب الخير وانت اسع قول الفى نفسك يا محجوب الخير خلاص من بكره حااسمى نفسى افريكانو الصغيرهههههههههههههههههههههههههها



تعرف يا محجوب ايهاب مارس معك نوع من الساديه ...

وزي ما بقول اهلنا ما برد ليك بطنك ...

طبعا افريكانو ذاتوه لما يفتح المنتدي بلقى البوست باسمه ...

وأزيدك كمان أيهاب ذاتوه لما يفتح المنتدي بلقى البوست باسمه ...

وما يفوتك حتى طارق حامد لما يفتح المنتدى بلقى بوست حاج بله برضو باسمه ...

شفت كيف ؟

القصة وما فيها هي تقنية في المنتديات وفرصة في البوست ده نعلمها لمن لا يعلم عنها :
في اي عنوان عايز تكتبه لبوست جديد مثلا :
حكاوي حاج بله يا وهنا تكتب you بين علامتي [] ...
بالطريقة دي : 
[glow1=#ff0000]طارق حامد[/glow1]

طبعا حا يظهر اسمك داخل البوست وكذلك سيظهر اسم كل من يدخل البوست ...
أتمنى ان اكون قدرت اشرح لاني ما بعرف اشرح ....
*

----------


## عاشقة الكوكب الاحمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

بس دة كلو كلامك ياسوسو



ما فهمت قصدك يا رياض 
*

----------


## محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب

*شنووووووووووووووووووووو يايهاب
                        	*

----------


## BigMo

*والله الفى نفسي كيييييييير يا إيهاب
لكن في البداية خليني أشكرك للسماح لي بلأنضمام والمشاركة في منتداكم او بلأصح منتدانا الرائع روعة فريق النار..
أما بالنسبة لموضوع البوست فخلي شويه لانو ما ممكن أدق جرس
من اول مشاركة.. خلونا ناخد عليكم وتاخدو علينا وكده ..
وبعدين نفت الشماااارر وندق أجراس وندق الجلافيط زاتم..
دمتم ذخراً للمريخ.
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*عفوا استاذ طارق لم ازكر هذا الا من باب الطرفه فقط ويا ريت تكتب وتكتب عنى ومنكم نتعلم يا استاذ طارق وما شائفنى الايام دى شغال للجماعه من طرف وهذه دعابه لكى نخرج من حياة الحزن المسيطره على روؤسنا ووجدانياتنا لكم العتبى حتى ترضون احبتى واسف اذا مسست احد منكم بدون قصد اعفو منى وعنى احبتى
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

ونحن نسمع رأيك وعلي العين والراس
الشفافية أهم حاجة يا غالي



تسلم يا غالي 
والله يا ايهاب اول شي في البال موضوع الافكار الجميلة البقولوها الشباب في المنتدى وما تتعدى مجرد التشجيع من الناس وفي نهاية الامر بتتنسي
الحاجة التانية موضوع الانصرافية ودي عوجة كبيرة جدا جدا
اما موضوع انو الزول يبطل تشجيع لانو مدربين المدرجات والمنتديات جابو لينا قرحة وفتحتا بوستات في الكلام دا كتير واسألو نفسكم سؤال لو ما كان الراحل المقيم ايداهور اتوفى كان الحال حيكون كيف والتنظير والشتائم للعيبة
شوف الحصل لي سعيد السعودي من تكسير للعربية ورجم بالحجار مع انو لمن جاب القون في النيل قعد يبكي 
واخيرا جدا ودا موضوع عام لانو المنبر هنا يكاد يخلو منه وهو الشلليات ودا للتنبيه فقط عشان ما ننجر ليهو

وحاجة واحدة ودا طلب ورجاء للاخوة الاعضاء جميعهم دايرين مواضيع للنقاش والتفاكر وانا اسي كتبت موضوع وفي انتظار ارائكم 

وشكرا يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## فرقاس

*ياخ انتو فرقاس دا مدخلنو غي اي حاجة
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*ما نقدر نقول اى حاجة الان غير ربنا ينصر المريخ ونلتقى بعد المباراة يا ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

تسلم يا راقي .. المرة الجاية حنصلكم في الدوحة انشالله انت وعم الزبير والابيض ضميرك وكل الاحبة 



أنا اماراتى يا ايهاب !!
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

أنا اماراتى يا ايهاب !!



ان بنغالي برضو بنصلك

هههاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
ايهاب الزول اماراتي وديتو الدوحة راس

عكسية:-
كان بنغالي برضو بنصلك
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ان بنغالي برضو بنصلك

هههاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
ايهاب الزول اماراتي وديتو الدوحة راس

عكسية:-
كان بنغالي برضو بنصلك



 مرحب حبابكم :dogpile:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مرحب حبابكم :dogpile:



بس ماتكون عزومة مراكبية
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

تسلم يا غالي 
والله يا ايهاب اول شي في البال موضوع الافكار الجميلة البقولوها الشباب في المنتدى وما تتعدى مجرد التشجيع من الناس وفي نهاية الامر بتتنسي
الحاجة التانية موضوع الانصرافية ودي عوجة كبيرة جدا جدا
اما موضوع انو الزول يبطل تشجيع لانو مدربين المدرجات والمنتديات جابو لينا قرحة وفتحتا بوستات في الكلام دا كتير واسألو نفسكم سؤال لو ما كان الراحل المقيم ايداهور اتوفى كان الحال حيكون كيف والتنظير والشتائم للعيبة
شوف الحصل لي سعيد السعودي من تكسير للعربية ورجم بالحجار مع انو لمن جاب القون في النيل قعد يبكي 
واخيرا جدا ودا موضوع عام لانو المنبر هنا يكاد يخلو منه وهو الشلليات ودا للتنبيه فقط عشان ما ننجر ليهو

وحاجة واحدة ودا طلب ورجاء للاخوة الاعضاء جميعهم دايرين مواضيع للنقاش والتفاكر وانا اسي كتبت موضوع وفي انتظار ارائكم 

وشكرا يا شباب



كلام عقل يا أخوي .. ومافي أي مشاكل 
وانشالله نتناقش في كل الحاجات دي يا az3d
:oao12::oao12:
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب
					

شنووووووووووووووووووووو يايهاب




حبيب (ألبي)

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة BigMo
					

والله الفى نفسي كيييييييير يا إيهاب
لكن في البداية خليني أشكرك للسماح لي بلأنضمام والمشاركة في منتداكم او بلأصح منتدانا الرائع روعة فريق النار..
أما بالنسبة لموضوع البوست فخلي شويه لانو ما ممكن أدق جرس
من اول مشاركة.. خلونا ناخد عليكم وتاخدو علينا وكده ..
وبعدين نفت الشماااارر وندق أجراس وندق الجلافيط زاتم..
دمتم ذخراً للمريخ.



انت سيد دار يا BigMo والمنبر بتاعنا كلنا يا حبيب
ويا أخوي دق جرس زي ما انت داير .. وهي لذتها وين لو ما جات من أول مرة 
خلي عينك قوية زي موسي المريخابي
*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*يا سلام عليكم يا ايهاب ... 
 وانا بثنى على تينا لازم الناس تتلما وتتعارف وتمد جسور التواصل 
وذى ما جمعنا حب المريخ ... اكيد حيألف المنتدى بين قلوبنا .... 
ونكون نعم الاخوة حقا صفـــــــــــــوة وانا بقدم تلفوناتى للجميع وانشاء يكون اللقاء قريب 
0911140237
0111033608
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى جدا
					

يا سلام عليكم يا ايهاب ... 
 وانا بثنى على تينا لازم الناس تتلما وتتعارف وتمد جسور التواصل 
وذى ما جمعنا حب المريخ ... اكيد حيألف المنتدى بين قلوبنا .... 
ونكون نعم الاخوة حقا صفـــــــــــــوة وانا بقدم تلفوناتى للجميع وانشاء يكون اللقاء قريب 
0911140237
 0111033608



تم الحفظ ...

*

----------


## osmaz

*انا احب الزعيم حب ماليه حدود بس انا مستغرب من كاربوني ليه مابلعب وارغو من البدايه
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فرقاس
					

ياخ انتو فرقاس دا مدخلنو غي اي حاجة



مادام ما داير تدخل براك .. ندخلك نحن
أظهر وبان وليك الامان
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آدم البزعى
					

ما نقدر نقول اى حاجة الان غير ربنا ينصر المريخ ونلتقى بعد المباراة يا ايهاب



البزعي .. أوعك تخلف الميعاد 
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة osmaz
					

انا احب الزعيم حب ماليه حدود بس انا مستغرب من كاربوني ليه مابلعب وارغو من البدايه



مرحب بيك يا osmaz ومرحب بأولي مشاركاتك وانشالله اقامة طيبة في بيتك أون لاين ومشاركات فاعلة يا غالي

*

----------


## وداللعوته

*السلام عليكم يا شباب وتسلم يا ايهاب واسف علي تأخر المشاركه وده من متابعتنا لمباراة الامل السوداني ونقول مبروووك للامل الانتصار بالاربعه وعقبال التاهل انشاء الله انا ماعارف لكن بالجد الواحد الليله مبسوط شديد نتيجه ايجابية للزعيم وانتصار عريض للامل وبرضو يعني تعادل الهليل ونتمني لأولاد الخرطوم التعويض في الخرطوم انشاء الله
‏ ‏ وأحبك ياسودان
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وداللعوته
					

السلام عليكم يا شباب وتسلم يا ايهاب واسف علي تأخر المشاركه وده من متابعتنا لمباراة الامل السوداني ونقول مبروووك للامل الانتصار بالاربعه وعقبال التاهل انشاء الله انا ماعارف لكن بالجد الواحد الليله مبسوط شديد نتيجه ايجابية للزعيم وانتصار عريض للامل وبرضو يعني تعادل الهليل ونتمني لأولاد الخرطوم التعويض في الخرطوم انشاء الله
‏ ‏ وأحبك ياسودان




مبرووووووووووووووك للسودان

وتحياتنا للدكتور عبداللطيف البوني
 
*

----------


## ناهد عباس

*مساء الخير ايهاب والله العظيم ما تتخيل قبل المبارة كان قلبى بيدق كيف ولما انتهت زعلتا بس ما كتير لانوا اكيد حنعوض باذن الله فى مبارة الاياب ويشيلوا شيلتهم هنا فى امدرمان دى حاجة
الحاجة التانية  الرمضان الفات اتعرفتا على مجموعة رائعة من الصفوة من ضمنهم الاخ ابرهيم والتانى على ما اذكر ملقبنو بطرطيبة والاتنين ديل بفتشهم بالفتاشة ما لميت فيهم اتمنى ان يقروا تعليقى ده وكمان حاجة ياايهاب ياريت تداوم على البوست ده عشان نفضفض لبعض ماشى
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ناهد عباس
					

مساء الخير ايهاب والله العظيم ما تتخيل قبل المبارة كان قلبى بيدق كيف ولما انتهت زعلتا بس ما كتير لانوا اكيد حنعوض باذن الله فى مبارة الاياب ويشيلوا شيلتهم هنا فى امدرمان دى حاجة
الحاجة التانية  الرمضان الفات اتعرفتا على مجموعة رائعة من الصفوة من ضمنهم الاخ ابرهيم والتانى على ما اذكر ملقبنو بطرطيبة والاتنين ديل بفتشهم بالفتاشة ما لميت فيهم اتمنى ان يقروا تعليقى ده وكمان حاجة ياايهاب ياريت تداوم على البوست ده عشان نفضفض لبعض ماشى



شكرا" ناهد والحمدلله انو المباراة انتهت علي كده وانشالله النصر سيكون من داخل القلعة الحمراء (بس ما يلعبوا طارق مختار)..

وانشالله في أقرب فرصة تواصل تقابلي كل الشباب وعشان كده خلينا فكرة ترتيب لقاء شباب المنبر ليكي انتي واخواتك نونا وقنوان وعاشقة النيل وكل الشابات رتبوا للمة ونحن حنساعدكم (بالجية والشيرنق).

ويا أخوان البوست ده للونسة والفضفضة و(دق الجرس) عشان كده العنده اي حاجه عايز يقولها ما يتردد لحظة ويقول كل الفي باله (ما عدا موسي المريخابي وقنوان وطبعا" ده توجه في قمة الديمقراطية).

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب
					

في البدء كان من المفترض ان اشكركم علي التسجيل في هذا المنبر الرائع وذلك لان قبلوكم يعني انني الان منضم الي من يعشوقون عشقي من نعومة الاظافر وهذا يسعدني ايما ما سعادة ولم اشكركم  لانني يوم وفاة ايدا وانا بعيد عن الوطن بحثت عن دار يعزا فيها ايداهور فاعزي نفسي بالمشاركة في هذا المنبر لقد اخرجني نوع ما مما كنت فيه 
اعزائي لكم الشكر مضاعف شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ايهاب 
اللهم انصر المريخ وعز كل المسلمين وكل من يحب ويعشق المريخ
الغزالة كيدها في نحرها انشاء الله



الحبيب محمدعبدالرحيم..كل الود والاعزاز لك ولكل من حمل النجمة في دواخله والمنبر منبر الكل وصار هو الملاذ الاول لنا وانشالله دوام التواصل يا أبو حميد
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

 الحبيب ايهاب
                           لك الشكر
فى النفس سودان المريخ معافى من كل التصدعات لماذا لاتكون كل الروابط رابطه واحده
لماذا لايجتمع كل الفرقاء فى اطار واحد داخل النادى تحت مظلة مجلس الاداره الشرعى؟
لماذا لاتكون كل المنيديات المريخيه منتدىواحد يصب فى خدمة سودان المريخ الواحد الموحد ؟
                لماذا لماذا لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟






الحبيب جبريل .. فعلا" في النفس سودان  المريخ معافي وطيب ولكن مادامت المصالح والذاتية موجودة فوجود التكتلات  سيكون موجودا" ولا نحلم بمريخ معافي ومعارضة راشدة دورها التقويم وليس  التبخيس والهدم مالم نبتر الذاتيين والنفعيين من الوسط المريخي ونسأل الله  سبحانه وتعالي  أن يوفقنا لبناء مريخ قوي وكل أفراده تهمهم مصلحة الكيان 
*

----------


## عاشقة الكوكب الاحمر

*والله يا إيهاب ما نفسي الا في احراز كأس الممتاز والسودان والابطال هذا العام
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
تحياتي يا ريس 
انا مع فكرة الرحلة بلغني بالايميل او اي واحد من مشرفي المنتدي اذا حصل قررتوها .. ضروووووووري
وبحلم بالممتاز ، والسودان ، ووصول مرحلة متقدمة في الابطال
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*مش قلت لى قول الفى ضميرك وخلى لئ باقى الكلام بس موسى دا ما معانا 
 اتمنى من الله العزيز ان يولف بين قلوبنا وان نزداد يوما بعد يوما ما الكثره حبا وعشقا للزعيم وبعضنا البعض وان نصفى انفسنا من الشوائب مع بعضنا البعض وانا اقدم اعتزارى لكل من مسه حديثى دون قصد اعفو عنى جميعكم وانا ارضى عن نفسى
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*بصراحة عاوزين حارس مرمة بحجم المريخ
                        	*

----------


## yahiaginawi

*ارمي قدام وراء مؤمن وؤبنا يكضب الشينة
                        	*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

*ياريتني لو أقدر أقول كيف بحب النجمه وبعشقه إحساس مالكني مابتحكي
*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*والله يا ايهاب انا نفسي في حاجات كتيره بس بالجد اهمها اشوف سودان المريخ شايل كاس افريقيا حررررررررم اطلع استقبلهم حفيان ونفسي وارغو دا الحظ الكعب دا يفكو يوم واحد ونفسي في مهند ولدنا يلعب بفنيلتنا ونفسي بالجد بالجد اسلم علي كل زول مريخابي في يدو واقول ليه احلي حاجه فيك انك مريخابي
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

ده الوضع الطبيعي يا قنوان .. أهه مالك دايرة شنو؟؟



 دايره حاجات كتيره اهمها دهيكون فووووووووووووووووق 
ونبقى بطل افريقيا ونشيل الكاس والممتاز
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

شكرا" ناهد والحمدلله انو المباراة انتهت علي كده وانشالله النصر سيكون من داخل القلعة الحمراء (بس ما يلعبوا طارق مختار)..

وانشالله في أقرب فرصة تواصل تقابلي كل الشباب وعشان كده خلينا فكرة ترتيب لقاء شباب المنبر ليكي انتي واخواتك نونا وقنوان وعاشقة النيل وكل الشابات رتبوا للمة ونحن حنساعدكم (بالجية والشيرنق).

ويا أخوان البوست ده للونسة والفضفضة و(دق الجرس) عشان كده العنده اي حاجه عايز يقولها ما يتردد لحظة ويقول كل الفي باله (ما عدا موسي المريخابي وقنوان وطبعا" ده توجه في قمة الديمقراطية).



 والله دي دايره ليها اكبر جرس حرام عليك يا ايهاب موسي بي سببو انا سويت شنو:z3lan1:
                        	*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*الاخ ايهاب لك التحيه وشكرا على الثغه 
ام بخصوص البوست الصراحه مطلوبه فى جميع نواحى المريخ :cu:...............
الاقتراحات جميله يا اريت تسمح الظروف  بالتنفيذ
                        	*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*الاخوه الاعزاء لكم التحايا على  التواصل الجميل 
:014:
يكفى انكم مريخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*شكرا" الحبيب فارس البطانة .. ومنبر مريحاب أون لايرحب بيك وبكل المريخاب وانت في دارك وبين اخوانك وانشالله اقامة طيبة ومشاركات فاعلة

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يا اخوانا .. والله لسه في كلام كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــر ما اتقال .. قلنا دايرين صراحة
صراحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة وبس

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*إنشاء الله نغلب الترجى ونكون اول المجموعة  الثانية ونقابل الاهلى القاهرى ثانى المجموعة الاولى وفى النهائى نفوز على مازمبى بمجموع المباريتين ونشيل كأس أبطال إفريقيا .
                        	*

----------


## على السكين

*والله انا نفسي المريخ يرفع كأس افريقيا هذا العام ان شاء الله ما يجيب الممتاز وكاس السودان
                        	*

----------


## هيثم صديق

*نفسى فى............................................ كوكا كولا........ ميرند ما باباها وما امها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها.....حتى تقولوا ليته سكت........... العايز يفضففض يفضفض والعايز يفتفت يفتفت......قال الشاعر(انا الان اتنحنح ) اقر بالذنب منى لست اعرفه ..كيما اقول كما قالت فنتفق؟؟؟  اتفقنا... سنة يا ندى القلعة...... بالمناسبة الجزر التربيعى ل657كم .... على الطلاق ما عارف سألت السؤال ده ليه
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

* انتو يا جماعه لا بتعملو حساب للناس  الاشتركوا جُداد فى اجتماعاتكم وله ماعندكم لومافى تكون بالغتو عديل كده نفسى اشوف حله بتاعت مشرف لأنهم كويسين فى الحٍلل (يدهم طاعمه)
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*والله يا رشيدي .. في جماعة هنا في الحلل ما فاضين لاي (حواية) موجودة في المنبر وبالاخص أخونا منص مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالغة.. 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثم صديق
					

نفسى فى............................................ كوكا كولا........ ميرند ما باباها وما امها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها.....حتى تقولوا ليته سكت........... العايز يفضففض يفضفض والعايز يفتفت يفتفت......قال الشاعر(انا الان اتنحنح ) اقر بالذنب منى لست اعرفه ..كيما اقول كما قالت فنتفق؟؟؟  اتفقنا... سنة يا ندى القلعة...... بالمناسبة الجزر التربيعى ل657كم .... على الطلاق ما عارف سألت السؤال ده ليه




هيثم صديق .. انت جايينا نص الليل وتقول عايز كوكا كولا؟؟ كدي أول حاجة انت كنت وين؟؟ وبتعمل في شنو؟؟ اعترف سريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــع
وما تلخمنا بالجزر التربيعي والحنك ده ..
*

----------


## قنوان

*انا ليه ما قادره افارق البوست دا احتمال اكون لسه ما قلت الفي نفسي لكن انا خايفه اقولو يجيب لي هواء 
بين قوسين
خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااايفه
                        	*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*شكرا الرائع ايهاب 
الله يسترنا مع الحكام:1 (23)::1 (23): 
والله نفسى التقى بكل المريخاب الحلوين فى المنبر
الاخ ايهاب نرجو عمل يوم مفتوح للتعارف
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*احسن زول بصلح حله فى الشله ود امبده موسى
                        	*

----------


## معز بوب

*اولاً التحية للشباب كلهم 

و يا ايهاب و الله بوست رائــع من زول رائــع

وياريت تكون فى قعدة الناس تتقابل و تتعرف علي بعض فيها 


و الله انت عارف يا ايهاب انا نفسي المريخ يشيل كاس ابطال افريقيا 

وربنا يحقق لينا الامنية دي 



كاس افريقيا قرب تعال ما تبتعد 
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انا ليه ما قادره افارق البوست دا احتمال اكون لسه ما قلت الفي نفسي لكن انا خايفه اقولو يجيب لي هواء 
بين قوسين
خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااايفه




حواء المريخ لا تخاف 
الحاجة التانية اخوانك معاك تخافي من شنو؟؟؟؟
قولي الفي نفسك والمسؤلية علينا
                        	*

----------


## viva 2020

*والله امنية احب ان تتحقق اني اشوف العجب يحمل كاس بطولة الابطال
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فارس البطانه
					

شكرا الرائع ايهاب 
الله يسترنا مع الحكام:1 (23)::1 (23): 
والله نفسى التقى بكل المريخاب الحلوين فى المنبر
الاخ ايهاب نرجو عمل يوم مفتوح للتعارف




قريب جدا" يا فارس البطانة انشالله نقابل كل الاخوان
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معز بوب
					

اولاً التحية للشباب كلهم 

و يا ايهاب و الله بوست رائــع من زول رائــع

وياريت تكون فى قعدة الناس تتقابل و تتعرف علي بعض فيها 


و الله انت عارف يا ايهاب انا نفسي المريخ يشيل كاس ابطال افريقيا 

وربنا يحقق لينا الامنية دي 



كاس افريقيا قرب تعال ما تبتعد 







الحبيب معز بوب
والله المنبر منور بطلتك السمحة دي وبا أخوي نحن ذاتنا دايرين نلاقيك ونشوفك وياريت تحقق لينا امنية صغيرة بانو ما تتقطع مننا وانشالله كل يوم طلة ومشاركة واحدة بس منك (نحن ما طماعين)

.......
نتقابل في الاستاد بعدين انشالله
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة viva 2020
					

والله امنية احب ان تتحقق اني اشوف العجب يحمل كاس بطولة الابطال




آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــن
 
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*اخى ايهاب اوافقك الراى فى-نهزر -نتناقش-نشمر-نقول اى حاجة ممكنة -نتونس-لكن اى زول يقول اى حاجة فى نفسو دى لدى عليها بعض التحفظات مرات الواحد بكون فى ساعة غضب ممكن يكتب ما يمس الاخرين بشر -لذلك يجب ان نكون على قدر هذا المنبر العظيم
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد77

*نفسي السنة دي المريخ يشيل كاس ابطال افريقيا
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

انت طوالى النت بتاعك دا قاطع انت بقيت ابو شهد مره النيت قاطع ومره دق الرقم جلى بله يابله هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااى



 يامحجوب متين النت بتاعي كان قاطع ياراجل
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يا أخوانا .. وين دق الجرس؟؟
أنا ذاتي عندي جرس كبيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر .. بس شوية كده

*

----------


## سامح فتح الرحمن

*الله عليكم كل سنة وانتم طييبين
*

----------


## بكراوى

*يا حبيبنا اى زول يقول الفى نفسو نحن صدرنا رحب مع تحياتى
                        	*

----------


## عزو قاسم

*اتمنى ان تكون راية المريخ عالية خفاقا واتمنى  لاعبي لهم حرارة قلب امثال جمال ابوعنجة وكمال عبدالغني وزيكو والضو 
والقادم اجمل يا محبي الزعيم ان بعد العسر يسر
*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*الله يعيد مجد الزعيم للعهد الاول
                        	*

----------


## aaddil

*شكرا ايهاب والاخوة الكرام , والله ما سطرتم  من امنيات للزعيم , هي امنياتي , لانه   وكما  قال الراحل المقيم عبد الحي : جرحكم  جرحي  وداؤكم دائي  وسيفكم سيفي, اتمني ان يعود الاحمر كما كان واكثر : لون الثورة , ولون الخطر والتحزير , ولون الدم , الذي يؤدي اهم الوظائف للكائنات الحية

كما اتمنى , من جهة اخري , ان يلتفت مسوؤلينا لامر حوادث الطرق , ويعملوا علي وضع حلول  جذرية  لها كتوسيع الطرق وفصلها لمسارين والتشديد في منح رخص القيادة في طرق المرور السريع  وغير ذلك, وان لا يكتفوا فقط بردود الافعال الانية حين وقوع اي حادث ماساوي , كحادث القطينة الاخير , الذي اسال الله الرحمة لشهدائه والصبر وحسن العذاء لذويهم , وقد كنت  افكر  في  هذا الحادث , ايهاب , حين اطلعت علي البوست ومساهمات الاخوة   الكرام
                        	*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*ياخى والله ريحتنى .. اولا انا نفسى المريخ يهزم الهلال فى الممتاز وكاس السودان بنتيجه واحدة هى 4/0
بغض النظر شلنا الدورى ام لا ... ثانيا داير الموسم القادم المريخ يحرز بطولة افريقية اى بطولة عشان دى دافع لبطولات حقيقية .اكبر من الكنفدرالية. وصدقونى ده ما بحصل الا المريخ يتعاقد مع المهاجم النيجيرى الذى يلعب فى الدورى البلغارى الذى استطيع ان ارسله الى المريخ لاجراء الاختبارات بس ناس المريخ يتصلوا على.. او تناول لاعبى المريخ لعصير فيراء
*

----------


## كدكول

*والله همنا الاول والاخير نشوف المريخ بتاع 2007او افضل منه ونفسى اتعرف على شباب اون لاين لمن الان ابو شهد فقط هو الاتصل على وانا اشكرو شديد وياريت باقى الشباب الموجودين فى الرياض نتلمى يوم فى استراحه ونتعارف اكثر ونتشاور فى امور النادى وكيف ندعم خصوصا مع اقتراب موعد التسجيلات ودمتو
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبده

*نحن بعد كدة ممكن نبقي الواطة البتتحمل أي شي جاي من السما، مرت أصعب وأحلك ليالي الزعيم وقرب طلوع الفجر يكون الحلكة في قمتا وفجر الزعيم علي دخول بإذن الله، أنا متفائل من زمااااان بي بكرة ولو جا بعد 10 سنين في النهاية حيكون الفرح الكبير.
                        	*

----------


## مامون من اسلانج

*كل عام والجميع بالف خير وربنا يعيد امجاد زعيم الكرة السودانية ابتدا من مباراة اليوم 
تحياتي عماد وكل عام وانت تزيد بريقا ولامعانا
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*طبعا اليوم وانا بحضر في مباره مازميي ووفاق 
نفسي في دفاع ذي مازميي وقونهم ولياقتهم
احيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
متي ترجع لينا ياحبيبنا ذي ماكنت
تهز الارض ربنا يبعد العوارض
                        	*

----------


## وش الرجال

*دايرة صبر 

بوست داير ليهو قعدة
                        	*

----------


## زول الحان

*انا نفسي لعيبة المريخ ديل يجيبو ليهم استاذ العينه ديك الجلاده ما مدرب عشان الما بحل الواجب يجلدو في طابور الصباح جلدة شدييييييييييدة عشان يحرم الاهمال في حل الواجب و زي ما قالو ليهو اللحم و لينا العضم
مباراة الامل لسه رافعه ضغطي السما
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

* لك كل الود التقدير العزيز ايهاب واحيك واثمن ما تطرحة من مواضيع هادفة ورائع وحقيقة تبين ان من يكتب ومن يقراء هم 
حقيقا صفوة والصفوة 
هم من يستطيعون تحمل الالم عند الاصابة به وتجاوزه والاستفادة منه 
نحن مررنا بمرحلة  قد توصف بانها كانت  مولمة بالنسبة لحلفا الزعيم 
لكن ما هي السلبيات وما هي الاجابيات التي خرجنا منها 
ان الزعيم مهما كانت الصعاب التي يمر بها يتخطاها بعزيمة رجاله ومن يصطفون من خلفه 
وثقتنا في من يرتدون شعارنا العظيم لهم القدرة  بجعله عاليا دوما 
دورنا كرواد منتدانا الراقي 
ان نحاول خلق جسر للتواصل بين رواد منتدانا واصحاب القرار في بيتنا الكبير للاستفاد من اراء ومقترعات الاعضاء 


لان الاعزا الزين يسطرون كلماتهم المضيئة في هزا المنتدي لهم فعلا حريصون علي مصلحة وطنا المريخ 
وهم اصحاب اراء بنائه وتستشف عشقهم للزعيم من كتاباتهم 
ومن يعشق يضحي بكل شي فلنجعل عشقنا بناء وانتمائنا اداء للتطوير ونترك الاراء السالبة ونطور الايجابية 





((كوني النجمة لصمت الليل وكوني النجمة))
*

----------

